# Seeker Class V Scout



## Morrus (Oct 20, 2015)

I have just uploaded Seeker Class V Scout to the downloads area.

The Seeker class is a long-range reconnaissance vessel. Scouts are often the first to investigate new planets, and the Seeker boasts a pair of MH-2 hyperdrives which give it a decent FTL speed and a range of over a hundred parsecs.

You can find the file here in the downloads section.  Please use this thread for comments.


----------

